# 1 kilo selling roasters



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

I realise this might be a bit idle but I wondered if people know off the tops of their heads which roasters will sell kilos to individuals. I know Rave and Foundry do but anyone know of any other quality roasters who will do a kilo price? I am now buying coffee for a few friends locally and so it would be good to be able to buy kilos. Thanks


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Most roasters will sell kilo bags when asked. They are not always displayed on the website though.


----------



## unoll (Jan 22, 2014)

If you want to go local then crankhouse in Exeter do kilos at a pretty reasonable price. Had a kg off them recently of the Rio Grande and it was very tasty. Also going more local: Round Hill, Extract and Clifton will all do kilos for you.


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

Thanks both - I'll check them out Unoll and will also just approach a few other roasters and see if they will do me kilos


----------



## JKK (Feb 19, 2014)

Union Hand Roasted sell 1kg on their webshop also.


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

Thanks JKK


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

> Union Hand Roasted sell 1kg on their webshop also.


They don't seem to offer much discount though for a kilo price!


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Foundry do kilos I believe. Good guys too.


----------



## hubrad (May 6, 2013)

Casa Espresso do the speciality roasts in 250 and 1kg

Mostly I'm shopping for myself so a couple of different 250 do the job, but you save a wee bit on the kilo. They also have a CF discount. 

http://www.casaespresso.co.uk/products/coffee/


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

\ said:


> Casa Espresso do the speciality roasts in 250 and 1kg Mostly I'm shopping for myself so a couple of different 250 do the job' date=' but you save a wee bit on the kilo. They also have a CF discount.  http://www.casaespresso.co.uk/products/coffee/


Looks good.. I might try them for this month... Thanks for the tip...


----------

